# FAQ - Audi TT (8J) H12 Alarm Siren Fault Code 01134 & Chirp



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

These post covers several different topics -

*• Alarm Fault Codes
• Using VCDS or OBDeleven to change the Chirp
• Alarm Siren Replacement
• How To Replace Batteries in the Alarm Siren*

There are a set of Ni-MH battery inside the alarm housing with a lifespan of about 6-8 years. When these batteries fail, they tend to corrode which can severely damage the PCB. The resulting damage can lead to other problems and fault codes associated with, but not limited to, the Comfort System Central Control Module -J393- since the signal to/from the -H12- can't get to the CSCCM.

According to the 7Zap parts website, the Mk2 TT Alarm Siren is part number *1K0 951 605 C* for all production years (2007-2014). However, there's no point buying a used revision *C* as the NiMH batteries inside will be at least as old and defective as the ones in your own alarm siren. If you want to buy a used one from eBay or other reseller, be sure to check the revision and date code so the batteries are as new as possible. You can read about decoding Bosch date codes *here*.

*Update* - As of February 2022, Audi's parts department quoted me 201.91-Euro (not including tax) for a brand new *1K0 951 605* *F* alarm siren. 

*Alarm Fault Codes

• 01134* - Alarm Horn (H12): No Signal/Communication
*• 00470* - Combination comfort Databus in Single Wire: Open Circuit
*• 16346* - Control Module Faulty static

*Possible Symptoms*
• Anti-Theft Alarm sporadically triggered
• Inability to change the Lock/Unlock Acoustic Confirmation (chirp) with VCDS or OBDeleven

*Possible Causes*
• Fuse(s) faulty
• Failed batteries or damaged PCB inside the alarm case

*Possible Solutions*
• Check Fuse(s)
• Check Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Alarm Horn (H12)
• Check/Replace Alarm Horn (H12)

*Changing the alarm 'chirp' with VCDS - *
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1380409

*Solving the 01134 alarm fault codes - *
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1834061

*Using VCDS or OBDeleven to change the Chirp*

To make code changes to the alarm settings it will depend on the year of your TT. Early vehicles (2007) have the older CEM module which is split into two sections; 09-Cent. Elect. & 46-Central Conv. So if you don't find it in one module, check the other.

OBDeleven users can take advantage of the One Touch App which you can find *here*.

*Alarm Siren Replacement *

Here's a nice DIY by *HappyChappy* which includes step by step photos. 

*How to replace a faulty alarm siren*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1982823

Basic removal procedure -
• Remove driver's side wheel (right fender/wing)
• Remove arch liner
• Remove plastic bung on top of wing under the bonnet
• Undo 13-mm bolt
• Slide horn cradle out
• Unplug old horn
• Replace with new horn
• Reverse order of dismantle

Thanks to *Legend_of_Chaos* for the instructions!  

































































*NiMH Battery Replacement -*

For anyone who wants to attempt a repair, if your PCB board is still in good shape look like the one shown below, it may be cheaper to just replace the batteries. As you can see, there is little if any damage as the batteries have not leaked. So if you're handy with a soldering iron, this may be another option to spending 90-Euro on a replacement siren.

*How To Replace Batteries in the Alarm Siren*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 1#p9354981

Thanks to *John949* for the instructions!  

*Battery Source - *

Battery Varta 2x3/V150H 7.2V 140mAh NiMH Rechargeable Pack 8 Pin

If you can't find a single 7.2V 2-pack, you can use two of the Varta Mempac 3.2V/150mAh batteries described in *John949*'s Battery Replacement DIY.









*Varta NiHM Battery Information and Data Sheet downloadable PDF files -*











As noted in this diagram, if the *H12 Alarm Horn* signal isn't getting out because the PCB is damaged, it can result in triggering one or more DTCs and prevent changing the "chirp" settings with VCDS or OBDeleven.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Shutting off the Alarm with VCDS -*

In the event your alarm is going off at all hours of the night and you know it's because of a defective internal battery, you can deactivate the alarm system it with VCDS. The doors will still lock as normal, and turn signal blink when lock/unlocking. But be sure to replace the siren as soon as possible and don't forget to reactivate the anti-theft system once you have the new siren installed.

Address 46-Central Convenience - Coding - Long Coding Helper - Byte12 - Uncheck Bit 0 _Anti Theft System Deactivate_


----------

